# 10" of snow by tomorrow



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

yep have to get the plows and salters back out. the worst thing about it is everything was just put away and covered in fluid film. i guess we'll have to clean everything again thursday. going to be in the 70's next week. have to love northern MI. weather.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I feel for you I'm in the same boat. but i'm only supposed to get 4 to 6 inches here but the snow coming down is just like concrete! It's not going yo be a good day tomorrow. Good luck.Thumbs Up


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Im glad I'm not the only one who has had snow events in april, so far we have been out 3 times this month


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

KBTConst;1279929 said:


> I feel for you I'm in the same boat. but i'm only supposed to get 4 to 6 inches here but the snow coming down is just like concrete! It's not going yo be a good day tomorrow. Good luck.Thumbs Up


i just ran and cleaned up in front of 2 of my accounct that are still open. 2" on the asphalt and 3+ on the grass already. it sure is heavy. your right, tomorrow wont be fun. going to burn some fuel pushing. good luck to you too.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I got out at 1:00 this morning to a whopping 1.5" a long way from 4 to 6 but I'm not complaining. I used the pusher this morning could only push about 50' before the loader spun out glad it was not 6". Happy for a change that the weather guys were wrong!


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

We have and still coming. Loader is parked. Trucks seem faster. This the heaviest
I've pushed in a long time


----------

